# New Chicken Coop :So it begin's



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

My mothers boyfriend and I have been going steady at this thing. Still need to insulate and put in the boxes. 16" on center. That way if we suck at raising chickens it can become the new shed


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Probably a bit much for a few chickens but hey, they should be happy... I told him I'm gonna install a fujitsu ductless mini split next haha.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Look at it this way bigger coop means more chickens  but wow AWSOME job it looks great keep the pics coming.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking really great! Going to have some very lucky spoiled chickens!


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks...  Obviously we aren't carpenters but I don't think it looks too bad. It will be functional so I guess that's what counts.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks great cj!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

It's a chicken mansion! Awesome!


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Go away rain...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome job! It's not to big or to much for chickens.


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Awesome job! It's not to big or to much for chickens.


We live in Maine so have to heat in in winter. Do you have any recommendations? Should I just wire in two larger heat lamps? Im thinking about doing the lamps on a thermostat. I'm undecided on insulation at this point. It will be either 4" R11 or spray foam.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am so jealous of your coop! That is awesome! Great Job! As well as a light that is set on a separate timer, We have a radio on in our coop 24/7. We put it on a talk station and we have never had a predator get in our coop. I highly recommend it to anyone. It really does work!


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> I am so jealous of your coop! That is awesome! Great Job! As well as a light that is set on a separate timer, We have a radio on in our coop 24/7. We put it on a talk station and we have never had a predator get in our coop. I highly recommend it to anyone. It really does work!


Thanks a bunch! I will do that. Never even considered the radio. That's a great idea. I was wondering how we were going to keep them away. We have a lot of predators around. Fishers, bobcat, mink, weasels, coyotes etc. The radio will probably save me some ammo hahaha. Thanks again.


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Chickens are in but still quite a bit of work left.....


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Some close ups of all of them. They got comfortable pretty fast.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful lucky flock!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice! I like it! You're going to have spoiled chickens.  (We did the same thing - built a huge coop for what was supposed to be 12 chickens... funny how it filled itself up with more and now we're making the run 3X bigger... haha) We live in NH, our coop isn't insulated but I do use two large heat lamps during the brutal months. I felt bad not doing at least that much for my girls! Best of luck! You've got a very pretty and healthy looking flock there!


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

cjn79 said:


> Chickens are in but still quite a bit of work left.....


I SO have coop-envy! Lol! What a beautiful coop! Awesome job!


----------

